# Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende



## Bambus Mami (30. Okt. 2012)

Liebe Forianer,

nach dem gewaltigen Erfolg unseres letzten Chatabend zum Thema "Wie mache ich meinen Teich winterfest", bei dem leider gar nicht alle Interessierten teilnehmen konnten, bin ich schon in der Planungsphase für unseren Chatabend im November. Und darum bitte ich um Themenwünsche und Terminvorschläge.

Ich schlage Sonntag, den 25. November ab 20 Uhr vor.

Themavorschlag:

Rückblick auf mein Teichjahr - was habe ich gut, was schlecht gemacht?

Wer hat eine andere Idee? Gerne auch OT!

Ich warte auf Euere Ideen! 

Danke 
Kristin


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

So, 

da will ich mal:

1. teichgestalltung mit Bambus
2. Terassengestaltung mit Bambus
3. Gartenmöbel aus Bambus selbst gebaut
4. Pflege von Bambus

Wobei 4. sehr wichtig ist...
Meiner ist gespallert und wirds wohl nicht mehr lange machen. 
ich wollte sooo viel machen mit Bambus, geiles Zeugs.

So, bitte ein paar Vorschläge für Dich

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Bambus Mami (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

hihihi 

Soso, mt Bambus wolltest DU was machen......

Na, schau'n wir mal...... 

Nach dem harten letzten WInter, in dem ich meinen Bambus mit lauwarmen Wasser gegossen und mit sehr warmen Wasser besprüht habe und ihn so im Gegesatz zu vielen anderen unbeschadet durch den Winter gebracht habe, fühle ich mich fast als Bambus Expertin!

(Den Namen Bambus Mami hatte ich in einem Bambus Forum voll Verzweiflung über meinen gelb werdenden Bambus gewählt.........) 

Also, danke für den Vorschlag!
Ich nenne ihn mal "Bambus am Teich!

(Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass dieses Thema viele interessiert, oder doch??   )

Ich bitte um Nachrichten...

Euere Bambus Mami


----------



## Sandra1976 (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Hallo Kristin,
ich finde deinen Themenvorschlag gar nicht schlecht. Erfahrungen austauschen über Dinge die gut oder nicht optimal gelaufen sind, ist ein sehr breit gefächertes Thema, dass sowohl Bepflanzung in und am Teich, Technik, Fische, Wasserqualtität, Algen und noch viele tausend andere Sachen beinhalten kann. Vielleicht sollten wir das Thema etwas begrenzen?
Was denkst du? Ansonsten versuche ich gerne wieder in den Chat zu gelangen, leider hat es beim letzten Mal nicht geklappt  Wegen "Überfüllung" geschlossen
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Bambus Mami (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Schlag doch konkret vor, was Dich interessiert!

Das Thema einzugrenzen finde ich gut!

Also, was wäre Dien Lieblingsthema?
Welcher Termin wäre gut?

LG Kristin


----------



## VolkerN (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Hallo Kristin,

in Ermangelung spaetherbstlicher Kreativitaet :muede und ...einfach weil ich deinen Vorschlag gut finde waere ich sowohl fuer Zeitpunkt und Thema 

Ich habe dieses Jahr ca. 4 to Kieselsteine aus meinem Teich geholt und berichte gerne drueber ob die Idee im Nachhinein gut oder vielleicht doch nicht so toll war  

Da ich mich seit letztem Herbst mit dem Thema "neue Gartenmoebel" beschaeftige und mir einfach nicht sicher bin welches Material draussen am Haltbarsten und am Besten zu pflegen ist faend ich das Thema

Gartenmoebel und Pflege / Aufbewahrung 

nicht schlecht. Wir haben sicher Moebel aus unterschiedlichsten Materialien draussen stehen. Da waere ein Erfahrungsaustausch bestimmt interessant.


----------



## Joerg (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Pflanzen im und am Teich ist sicher ein breites Thema.
Aktuell könnten die Vorbereitungen der Pflanzen auf den Winter noch ein Thema sein. Es ist ja hoffentlich noch nicht zu spät. 

Was noch als Thema in Frage käme wäre die Innenhälterung von Fischen und Pflanzen. 
Einige holen sich ja ein Stück Teich ins Haus um nicht ganz darauf verzichten zu müssen.
Das kann ja bis zur sachgerechten Pflege im Aquarium gehen. 
Ich hab auch damit eine teichnahe Winterbeschäftigung.


----------



## Zacky (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*



Joerg schrieb:


> Was noch als Thema in Frage käme wäre die Innenhälterung von Fischen und Pflanzen.


 


Das wäre allerdings auch ein Thema, was mich interressieren würde, da ich schon lange mit dem Gedanken spiele mir im Keller eine vernünftige Innenhälterung mit Pflanzen und allem Drum&Dran zu bauen. Die Lösung mit den Quarantänebecken als Winterquartier für einzelne Fischis gefällt mir auf Dauer nicht so gut. 

Was auch immer gut kommt, und gerade im Winter sollte man die Zeit für den PC mal haben, sind Krankheiten, __ Parasiten bei Fischen und deren Behandlungsmöglichkeiten. Es gibt viele neue User und Teichianer die bestimmt das Eine oder Andere noch nicht gehört oder gelesen haben.


----------



## Mohri (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Hallo,

die Pflanzen im und am Teich wären auch für mich sehr interessant.

Wäre es nicht auch möglich, im Chat evtl. zwei Räume mit zwei verschiedenen Themen anzubieten? Dann könnten ja ggfs. auch mehr Leute am Chat teilnehmen. Ich gebe allerdings zu, dass ich mich hier mit den technischen Gegebenheiten noch nicht so auskenne. 

LG 
Mohri


----------



## PeterBoden (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Hallo,

sowohl der Joerg


Joerg schrieb:


> Was noch als Thema in Frage käme wäre die Innenhälterung von Fischen und Pflanzen.


als auch Sandra


Sandra1976 schrieb:


> Erfahrungen austauschen über Dinge die gut oder nicht optimal gelaufen sind, ist ein sehr breit gefächertes Thema, dass sowohl Bepflanzung in und am Teich, Technik, Fische, Wasserqualtität, Algen und noch viele tausend andere Sachen beinhalten kann.


stellen fest das es ein breit gefächertes Thema sein dürfte.

Ich meine, Mohri hat da eine sehr gute Idee:


Mohri schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht auch möglich, im Chat evtl. zwei Räume mit zwei verschiedenen Themen anzubieten?



Warum nicht?

Der Chat hat mehrere Räume, hier können verschiedene Themen voneinander abgegrenzt ausgiebig diskutiert werden.

Wir haben ja ganz verschiedene Teichtypen, z.B. Mini, mit Besatz (Koi), Naturpools, Schwimm in verschiedenen Varianten, naturnahe Pflanzenteiche und dann auch noch die gesamte Technikfraktion.

Auch Erfahrungen mit Händlern werden immer gern gesehen, manch einer kann da sicher viel partizipieren...


----------



## Bambus Mami (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Hallo, Jörg,

das mit den Pflanzen, finde ich mit Verlaub, gehört in den Frühling (wie wär's mit März), denn ich glaube, ich bin nicht die Einzige, die schon sämtliche Pflanzen zurückgeschnitten hat.
Gartengestaltung mit Bambus gehört meiner Meinung nach auch ins Frühjahr, vielleicht April.....
Und Gartenmöbel wäre was für Februar,......

Fische und deren Innenhälterung  ist vielleicht passend für den November, das sollten wir in die engere Wahl ziehen (mich persönlich betrifft es leider nicht, da ich keine Fische habe, aber das ist ja mein persönliches Problem....)


Also, zur Wahl stehen in meinen Augen momentan:
1. Mein Teichjahr 2012 - was habe ich gut, was schlecht gemacht?
2. Fische und ihre Innenhälterung

Aber nur weiter mit dem Brainstorming 

LG Bambus Mami


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Na basteln mit Bambus...

Winter ist bastelzeit und wer keine Innenhälterung hat wartet bis zum Frühjahr, bis es weitergeht.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## PeterBoden (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Na da schlage ich doch einmal vor:
*
Unsere Teiche im Jahr 2012*


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Ich weiß nicht Peter, 

das is doch Geschichte in 2013...

hier sind so viele kreative Köpfe, dass ich einen Bastelwinter richtig gut finden würde.

hier sind Inseln entstanden
und Betonpflanztröge (die ich nachbauen wollte)
usw usf

Ich fände genial Thema zu bauen basteln kreativ sein.

Und im Frühjar geht es wieder an die Algen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Patrick K (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Hallo
Erstmal find das mit zwei Themen in zwei Räumen doof
 Man kann bei bedarf das ganze öffters machen.
Ich würde auch einen Fred zum ermitteln einer ungefähren Teilnehmerzahl einrichten , falls diese zu hoch ist für unseren chatroom könnte man event.  auf einen anderen chat Anbieter ausweichen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Mein Thema wäre :

Was mache ich am und im Teich , 2013 besser als 2012

Oder Erneuerungen 2013

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Bambus Mami (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Liebe Forianer,

da uns pro Monat ca. 30 Tage für Chatabende zur Verfügung stehen, halte ich das gleichzeitige Stattfinden von 2 Themen auch für unnötig.
Man könnte sich bei Bedarf ja auch 14-tägig treffen.

In Anbetracht der Beiträge und der Nähe zu Weihnachten (wo wir ja wieder überraschenderweise :shock das eine oder andere Geschenk brauchen...) halte ich auch das Thema Basteln für durchaus geeignet.

Also schlage ich vor:

Thema N° 3: Basteln für den und am Teich. 

Damit hätten wir doch 3 Themen.


*n°1: Mein Teichjahr 2012: Was habe ich gut, was habe ich schlecht gemacht- ein Rückblick.
n°2: Fische im Winter und ihre Innenhälterung
n°3: Basteln für den und am Teich*


Jetzt bitte ich einen Moderator eine Umfrage einzurichten, in der bis nächsten Donnerstag abgestimmt werden kann.

Zum Termin gab es keine Einwände, der bleibt dann also so, in Ordnung?
Also Treffpunkt Sonntag, 25. November 2012 ab 20 Uhr im Chatraum

Danke für Euer Interesse

Euere Bambus Mami


----------



## Mathias2508 (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Moin kristin ich sag nur


----------



## Annett (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Guten Abend,

habe die Umfrage soeben erstellt. Mehrfachauswahl ist möglich, sodass dann ein möglichst für alle interessantes Thema ausgewählt werden kann.


----------



## Bambus Mami (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Danke, Annett!!!!!

Du bist super!
und schnell!!!!!!!

Mami


----------



## Sandra1976 (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Hallo,
ich wäre damit auch für´s Basteln in und am Teich. Einfache und kreative Dinge selbst herstellen find ich immer gut. Das wäre was!
Gruß Sandra


----------



## lotta (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

hi,
 mich würde natürlich die innenhälterung am meisten  interessieren, 
da ich dieses jahr, eben genau dieses zum ersten mal praktiziere.
(und eigentlich noch so gar keine ahnung habe...)
aber ich wurstel mich halt so durch.
doch ich glaube, die meisten von euch , lassen die fische draußen
das 1. thema  würde mich aber auch interessieren.
auf jeden fall finde ich euer engagement toll!
und der letzte chatabend war klasse!
mit vorfreude auf den 25.11.
liebe grüße sabine


----------



## Bambus Mami (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Na, die Abstimmung läuft ja prima! 
Allerdings wäre es mir lieber, wenn wir ein deutliches Ergebnis erreichen könnten!

Lottas Einwand leuchtet mir durchaus ein... Wann müssen denn die Fische in die Innenhälterung?
 leider habe ich als nicht-Fischi-Besitzer da  

Und der Vorschlag:
Wir basteln unserem Teich ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk!
scheint ja auch viele Anhänger zu finden.....

Das macht es mir nicht leichter..... 

hmmmmmm. hier nochmal meine Frage:

Ab wann wird's den Fischis im Teich zu frisch?
Ab wann muss das Planschbecken im Keller eingelaufen sein D seht Ihr, ich lese auch Fischi - Artikel ) ?

Euere HGT Mami

(Ich denke darüber nach, die Woche davor das Thema "Fischis ins Warme" und vielleicht 2 Wochen nach dem 25.11. das Thema "Wir basteln für unseren Teich!" zu starten...

Was haltet Ihr davon???


----------



## Carlo (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Falls es sich zeitlich bei mir einrichten lässt wäre ich fürs Basteln

Also,......
Basteln für den Teich/am Teich


Gruß
Carlo


----------



## lotta (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

ei, mami,  kristin....
daaas wäre ja ne super geile idee,
so hätten wir doch echt alle themen unter einem hut :freu(extra für dich , hihi)
find ich echt toll, dass du auch die fischli themen liest !
also, erst fischbadewanne, dann teichjahr, gut /schlecht und dann basteln
na, wenn das kein SUPERTOLLES programm ist !?!
liebe grüße sabine


----------



## Joerg (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Für die langen Winterabende ohne Teich sind Chats doch eine schöne Abwechslung. 
So wie das Abstimmungsergebnis aussieht, gibt es für alle Themen genügend Interesse. 

Es könnten regelmäßig Chatabende stattfinden in dem dann ganz verschiedene Themen zum tragen kommen. 

Hatte auch schon ganz spantane Chats ohne Termin, weil es gerade gepasst hat.
Die Forensoftware kann zu jeder Zeit, wenn sich User dazu finden.

Die Idee finde ich toll und es ist eigentlich nur eine Sache der Organistation eine Liste mit Datum zu Erstellen bei dem dann jeder zwanglos daran teilnehmen kann.

Ich bin bei der zeitlichen Abfolge auch Sabines Ansicht. 
Fische in der Wanne, dann Teichjahr und im Dezember dann basteln mit Sachen aus dem Teich.


----------



## Bambus Mami (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Also, Jörg,

dann machen wir das so.

Wie wär's mit Samstag, 17. November ab 20 Uhr "Fische"

Sonntag, 25. November ab 20 Uhr "Mein Teichjahr 2012"

und Sonntag, 9. Dezember "Wir basteln unserem Teich ein Weihnachtsgeschenk"

Oder gibt's Einwände????????

Liebe Grüße an alle Chatter

Kristin


----------



## lotta (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

neee, mami.....
keine einwände,
ich find es suuupiiii 
ich freu  mich auf all die, sicher interesanten, 
chat abende mit euch.
liebe grüße sabine


----------



## Joerg (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Kristin, 
toll dass du dich so um die Organisation bemühst. 
Langfristig könnte man auch dann jeden 2. Samstag/Sonntag einen Chatabend vorsehen und dann vorher über ein aktuelles Thema abstimmen. 
Könnte dann über den Winter zu einer regelmäßigen Veranstaltung werden.


----------



## lotta (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*


das könnte n toller winter werden !

na, schaun wir mal
ich freu mich drauf 
grüße sabine


----------



## Joachim (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Hallo Chatnasen,

wenn die Termine stehen - würd ich sie gern bewerben, als Forum, Kalender, Chat, Facebook ... Damit es wieder gut besuchte Themen Chatabende werden.

Für den nächsten Chatabend hatte ich ja schon die max Chatter Zahl auf 35 erhöht. Sollte das problemlos laufen könnte man das beim nächsten Chatabend ja nochmals überdenken.


----------



## Bambus Mami (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Also, meiner Meinung nach stehen die Termine (irgendjemand muss sie ja festlegen...)
Einwände kamen mir bis jetzt nicht zu Ohren.

Also, Joachim...
Bitte bewerben und vielen Dank!

Kristin

PS: Die Umfrage lassen wir einfach weiterlaufen - aus Interesse und Werbung!!!!!


----------



## Joerg (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Hallo Kristin,
zu deinem tollen Organisationstalent hatte ich ja schon was geschrieben. 
Gegen die Termine kamen auch bisher keine Einwände.

@All
wäre es denn langfristig sinnvoll z.B. jeden 2. Samstag oder Sonntag als Chatabend vorzusehen und sich dann über ein Thema zu verständigen?
Auch wenn dann nichts spezielles vereinbart werden konnte, kann man sich ja immer noch an einem allgemeinen Plausch beteiligen. 

Alle 2 Wochen einen lockeren Chatabend mit den tollen HGT Usern über "was auch immer" fände ich toll.


----------



## Bambus Mami (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Lieber Jörg,

mittlerweile trifft sich sowieso schon etliche Abende pro Woche eine lockere Runde in den Chaträumen.
Wir quatschen über dies und das, aber tatsächlich auch viel über unseren Teich, unsere Pflanzen und Tiere (bzw. Kinder  )

Das mit dem 14-tägigen Treffpunkt wäre eine tolle Idee, wenn Du willst könnten wir uns im kleinen Kreis über ein Thema Gedanken machen und dies dann nach Ende des Chatabends bekanntgeben.

Gerne kann ich dazu auch (immer wieder) einen Thread aufmachen und nach Wünschen fragen...

Sonntag halte ich für den besten Termin (das zeigen auch unsere kleinen Chatabende), da haben die meisten nicht viel vor und das Fernsehprogramm ist langweilig...

Für das Fischi-Hälterungstopic habe ich nur aus Abwechslung mal den Samstag vorgeschlagen, wir könnten dies auch auf Sonntag, den 11. November ziehen.
Dann wäre klar, alle 14 Tage ist am Sonntag Chatabend.

Und wenn Du willst und keiner was dagegen hat, würde ich mich den Winter über auch darum kümmern....

Nur bei Computerdingen brauche ich Admin Hilfe, denn ich bin da bisschen doof 

Also neuer Vorschlag bezüglich unserer Chattermine:

Sonntag, 11. November: Fische im Winter und ihre Innenhälterung
Sonntag, 25. November: Mein Teichjahr 2012: Was war gut, was schlecht?
Sonntag 9. Dezember: Wir basteln für unseren oder an unserem Teich 

(Und am Sonntag, den 23. Dezember organisiere ich dann eine kleine Weihnachtsfeier im festlich geschmückten Chatabend-Raum!!! Mit Geschenkewichteln und Weihnachtsplätzchen  )

Gefällt Dir und den anderen Administratoren/Moderatoren das?

LG Kristin


----------



## Pammler (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Oh Kristin,

bald wirst du zur Chateuse befördert!


----------



## Joachim (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Ich sags mal so - *die zuletzt genannten Termine sind nun amtlich*.  ... sonst werd ich wuschig  

Einigt euch über einen festen 14 tägigen offiziellen Chat Termin Rhythmus und auch das ist dann ok, wenn es steht.


----------



## Bambus Mami (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Moin, Joachim!

Du wirst wuschig??????
Das möcht ich gern sehen 

Also, los, mach die letzten 3 Termine einfach amtlich!
Jörg gefällt's ja - glaub' ich - auch in der Art ganz gut.

14-tägig Chatsonntag!!!
Wenn das kein tolles Winterprogramm ist....

Ach, mach doch bitte auch die Weihnachtsfeier am 23. Dezember gleich amtlich 
Es gab schon Nachfragen und außerdem hab ich schon mit dem Weihnachtssternbasteln für den Chatraum angefangen 

Schönen Sonntag

Euere Chatmami


----------



## Pammler (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Okay und was ist wenn mehr als 20 Chatten wollen?


----------



## DbSam (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Die schicken wir zum Nachlesen zum [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/31/]Beitrag 31[/URL].  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Joachim (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

@Torsten
Wieso 20 - die Grenze ist zur Zeit bei 35. Und ehrlich gesagt weis ich nicht ob mehr in einem einzigem Chatraum wirklich noch sinnvoll sind, so sie denn auch schreiben wollen und nicht nur zugucken. 

@Kristin
Das willst du auch nicht sehen.  Ich mach sie heut dann amtlich


----------



## Patrick K (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Hallo 
Ich denke das mit den 35 müssen wir einfach mal ausprobieren ,es müssen ja nicht alle auf einmal nachfragen "wie das jetzt geht" ,man kann ja auch erstmal mitlesen alles wichtige  notieren und dann (wenn keiner die fragen gestellt hat oder sich selbst erklärt) nachhaken.....

Das letzte mal ging es doch auch nach dem ersten Run .....

Vielleicht sollten die, die zB. die Bastelsachen vorschlagen , schon beim Erklären die möglichen  Antworten mit einbringen, so das man erst gar nicht nachfragen muss

(bei der Maus gehts doch auch)

Gruss nach Chatnasenhausen 
Patrick


----------



## Joachim (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Ja, am Chat wird auch noch gefeilt:

Kristin (Bambus Mami) bekommt ein paar extra Rechte im Chat um notfalls für Ordnung sorgen zu können und ich überlege ob ich die Möglichkeit schaffe, das man innerhalb eines festen Zeitfensters (20:00-22:00) den Chat mit verfolgen kann. Das wäre dann für die, die nicht mehr mit hinein kommen.

Denke das ist im Interesse aller. Wer sonst noch Vorschläge zum Chat selbst oder zum TCA hat - nur her damit, anhören kann man sich ja mal.


----------



## Joachim (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

@Kristin
Wegen des generellen 14 tägigen Chatabends - wie wäre es mit jeden 2. und 4. Sonntag im Monat? Das liese sich gut in eine Dauerankündigung packen und leicht merken.


----------



## Bambus Mami (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Gute Idee - geht von mir aus klar!!!!

LG Kristin


----------



## Joachim (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*


----------



## Joerg (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Was ich ganz gut finden würde sind ein paar allgemeine Informationen vorher, damit man sich schon mal etwas vorbereiten kann. 

Wer nimmt Teil, gibt es hier im Forum schon was grundlegendes über das Thema um darüber zu steiten, wer hat schon Fragen die dann gemeinsam diskutiert werden können, ....

Kann aber auch sein das spontane mach erst den Reitz aus.


----------



## Joachim (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Kann man ja im jeweiligen Thema zum Chat Abend vorweg machen - oder nich?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab noch ein Thema:

Luftheber und zugehörige Filter. 

Viele nutzen sie und haben aus meiner Sicht sehr positive Erfahrungen, weil die Dinger extrem Stromsparend sind. Also, eine Einfache Technik, die jeder beim Neu oder Umbau nutzen kann.

grüße

Thomas

basteln liegt vorn


----------



## Bambus Mami (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Liebe Forianer! 

Auch wenn Basteln und die Rückbesinnung aus das "verflossene" Teichjahr vorne liegen,
starten wir am Sonntag mit unserem Fischthema! 

Da ich selbst leider keine Fischis habe, brauche ich EUCH als Experten!!!!!!  

Also, wir sehen - äh, schreiben!!! uns Sonntag an 20 Uhr.

Ich freue mich auf Euch!!!!!!

Euere (leider nur)Bambus Mami


----------



## lotta (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

 schön KRISTIN,
von dir zu lesen,
freue mich sehr auf das fischthema, gute tips und interessante beiträge
bis dann


----------



## Joachim (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Nabend Chatnasen  Das Thema dieses Themas lautet "Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende". Für den aktuellen nutzt bitte das entsprechende Thema, was ihr ja ebenfalls gefunden habt. 

Sonst verliert man hier drinnen den Überblick.


----------



## lotta (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*


schon verloren


----------



## Pammler (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Ich hätte ein Thema für Ende Februar:

"Welche Pflanzen kommen wann und wo in den Teich?"

ich kauf dann wahrscheinlich zu spät, weil ich mich mit dem Teich erst bei schönerem Wetter beschäftige, und dann mickern sie rum und dann blühen sie nicht.

oder auch "wie vermehre ich Teichpflanzen" oder "von welchen Teichpflanzen Ableger gut und von welchen nicht?" oder eben ein
"Teichpflanzenfrühlingsvorbereitungsthemaderentsprechendenwetterlageangepasst"


----------



## Bambus Mami (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Liebe Forianer,

habt Ihr eigentlich Lust auf eine virtuelle Weihnachtsfeier?
Und wenn ja, wann würde es Euch passen?
Könnte ja 'ne witzige Sache werden...

Wer würde denn mitmachen?

LG Kristin


----------



## Joachim (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Also schon mal nicht am 24. - das wäre uncool.  Ansonsten: eigentlich egal, wär schön wenn Schnee läge für die Stimmung.


----------



## Patrick K (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Hallo

Weihnachtsfeier mit Schnee 2 das wäre ja super

 shit bei uns Schneit es wenn überhaupt meist erst ende Januar

Ist dann wohl zu spät für die feier oder ???

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Mathias2508 (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Moin,
dann muß Joachim es im Forum schneien bringen


----------



## Bambus Mami (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Schnee ist doch kein Problem, 0

als Allgäuerin bring ich den natürlich mit. Ehrensache. 1
Der liegt bei uns bald in Massen rum, kann ihn schon in den Bergen liegen sehen...

Also wann?
Und wer bring welche Plätzchen mit?

LG Kristin


----------



## Joerg (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Kristin,
Plätzchen backe ich gerne für die Weihnachtsfeier. Mag am liebsten Vanillekipferl. 
Auch ein paar virtuelle Kerzen auf einem Kranz aus Teichminze kann ich beisteuern.


----------



## Annett (27. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Hallo an alle Chatinteressierten,

zu meiner großen Freude konnte ich Werner Wallner (Nymphaion) für 3 Themenchatabende im Januar/Februar 2013 gewinnen. 

Wir haben uns auf die Themen
-* Lotos* (Vermehrung (Aussaat/Teilung), Pflanzung, Pflege usw.)
-* Tropische Seerosen* (Pflanzung, Pflege u.a.m.)
-*Winterharte Seerosen* (Teilung, Pflanzung, Pflege usw.)
in dieser Reihenfolge verständigt. 

Edit:
Als Termine stehen fest *13.1. + 27.1. + 10.2.*, sodass wir im 14-tägigen Rhythmus und auf einem Sonntagabend bleiben würden.

Wenn alles klappt, könnte es im Anschluss an die Chatabende noch thematisch aufbereitete Mitschriften für alle geben, die dann im Forum gern weiter diskutiert werden können.


----------



## Annett (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich heute mit Werner die möglichen Termine besprochen habe, blieben nur der
*13.1. ( Lotos)
27.1. ( Tropische Seerosen)
10.2. (Winterharte Seerosen)*
übrig.

Wir hoffen auf eine rege Teilnahme und viele Fragen zu diesen teilweise doch recht speziellen Wasserpflanzen! 
Die Termine stehen seit heute im Forenkalender, eine Ankündigung gibt es dann zeitnah noch mal extra, damit niemand sagen kann, er habe nichts davon mitbekommen. 

*
Gibt es von Euch außerdem noch irgendwelche Wünsche für weitere Abende im Februar und März?*


----------



## Sternenstaub (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Themenvorschläge für kommende Chatabende*

liebe Anette ,

vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen und wenn nichts unvorhergesehenes dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei 
man lernt ja nie aus 

lG Angelika

Ps.Pammler hat im November einen Vorschlag gemacht wegen Teichpflanzen den fände ich super


----------

